# HERB / POT smoking moms...opinions without judgement



## babyylovee

HOW DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT MOMS WHO SMOKE , DURING AND AFTER PREGNANCY

Sooo i was reading a couple of articles online and found them very very veryyy interesting ...they were talking about the use of herb during and after pregnancy .the pros and cons but to be honest they were hardly any cons . the reason i even googled this is because i am / was an herb user and im not sure if i will continue to use herb after i give birth ...i know everyone is diff. But i know a couple of girls who smoked through out there whole pregnancy (for different reasons) and gave birth to healthy babies ...a lot of them swear by it for morning sickness but i just cant see myself doing it without beating myself up for it lol ....I JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK ABOUT MOMS WHO SMOKE? ...*ALL OPONIONS WELCOME !!


----------



## veganmama

didnt even know herb smoking existed until now


----------



## babyylovee

Really ?! Is that sarcasm cause its kind of hard to pick it up online ! Lol ...pot,marijuana,bud,weed smoking


----------



## veganmama

OH lol. no it wasnt sarcasm i thought herb smoking meant like smoking mint, basil, rosemary leaves LOLLLLLL my badd

on that note though i think it would be horrible to smoke weed during or after pregnancy


----------



## babyylovee

Hahaha omg ! sorry if that came off a lil bitchy


----------



## veganmama

nono it didnt come off bitchy at all xD


----------



## babyylovee

veganmama said:


> OH lol. no it wasnt sarcasm i thought herb smoking meant like smoking mint, basil, rosemary leaves LOLLLLLL my badd
> 
> on that note though i think it would be horrible to smoke weed during or after pregnancy

I was reading a lot of women found themselves over coming post pardom depression and relating to their kids more im just a lil bothered when i see girls that already have a belly and smoking like a chimney ahh i hate sounding like im judging "/


----------



## munchkinkidd

veganmama said:


> OH lol. no it wasnt sarcasm i thought herb smoking meant like smoking mint, basil, rosemary leaves LOLLLLLL my badd
> 
> on that note though i think it would be horrible to smoke weed during or after pregnancy

LOL!!! I did too! :rofl: Glad I wasn't alone.

Btw, didn't wanna r&r- I agree with veganmama; I think it'd be horrible to do it... My FOB's parents do, and I don't want them to be around Zander, honestly. I know quite a few people with kids that have, especially when their children were babies, and they didn't gain ANY weight, had really bad breathing problems, and all that. It's honestly a personal choice, but it's one I'm against. Not only that... if child services came and found out you were smoking stuff around your baby, you could potentially have your child taken from you. 3 out of the 4 people I know that I mentioned above had their children taken from them at least once for a certain amount of time and they couldn't have them back until they went to therapy and detoxed for a certian number of weeks. /: Like I said- personal choice, but one I don't think is worth it. I've never done drugs, and I don't plan on it. Especially now.


----------



## trinaestella

I used to smoke weed & after babys born i still would but not ever around her. I have been offered weed by a friend whilst pregnant, she said that in Jamaica its ok to smoke weed whilst pregnant and that her mother did it with her and so did her grandma with her mum yet shes fine.
My mum smoked weed and cigarettes when she was pregnant with me and im fine :thumbup: but i still wouldnt suggest it, i know pleanty of girls smoking pot during pregnancy and just cos their kids are fine doesnt mean mine will be; i personally would rather wait til after LO is born cos weed will always be there lol


----------



## Elizax

I wouldn't ever _just incase._
It's fine saying you have friends whose babies have been born completely fine but that's not always the case :flow:


----------



## amygwen

I smoked marijuana up until I found out I was pregnant the first time back in 2008. I can't help but blame my miscarriage on smoking weed even though that more than likely had NOTHING to do w/ it. At the same time, look at the effect marijuana has on some people, it goes through your blood stream in to your baby so the way you will feel is how your LO will feel. I wouldn't recommend anyone to smoke weed during pregnancy or even after your LO is born, not only because it MIGHT cause problems but because it's not responsible. I think once you're a parent, you need to set a good example and smoking weed isn't setting a good example.


----------



## rainbows_x

I wouldn't smoke weed etc during pregnancy, but I did smoke cigarettes before, during and after so I'm not really one to judge. :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

My step mom did with my brother, she said it eased her sickness. He's now 7 and he is very smart BUT has really bad ADD and can't learn in school without his meds. Not judging I just personally wouldn't do it.


----------



## nicolefx

https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-smoke-marijuana-during-pregnancy_2490.bc

Personally, I wouldn't take the risk, although it has never been something that has appealed to me anyway. Just because it has no adverse affect on someone else, everyone is different and what is fine for one person and their baby could be disastrous for another, hence why I wouldn't take the risk :flower:. xx


----------



## babyylovee

trinaestella said:


> I have been offered weed by a friend whilst pregnant, she said that in Jamaica its ok to smoke weed whilst pregnant

Yesss i was reading a study done in jamaica women who are pregnant smoke up 5 spliffs(joints) a day and there spliffs contain as much weed as a blunt if not more and there kids were fine with no learning problems and some excelled in school and were more advanced but (not saying the weed made them excel lol ) im still not sure what ill do after birth BUT I KNOW THE SMELL OF IT SICKENS ME WHENEVER OH COMES AROUND ME AFTER SMOKING "/


----------



## Mb2012

I did before I found out I was pregnant but I'd never do it while pregnant, some people's children may come out fine when they do it but I'd rather not even take the risk. I'm going to avoid it after pregnancy as well especially considering I'm going to try BFing and personally I just don't think it sets a good example. I could give it up during pregnancy for my LO so why not forever for her as well.


----------



## x__amour

I don't think anyone should be smoking or drinking anything during pregnancy. After, do whatever you want.

I don't drink or smoke. :flow:


----------



## youngmummy94

I 110% don't agree with it and IMO its irresponsible.


----------



## dontworry

nicolefx said:


> https://www.babycenter.com/404_is-it-safe-to-smoke-marijuana-during-pregnancy_2490.bc
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't take the risk, although it has never been something that has appealed to me anyway. Just because it has no adverse affect on someone else, everyone is different and what is fine for one person and their baby could be disastrous for another, hence why I wouldn't take the risk :flower:. xx

Sorry for butting in, ladies, just thought this was an interesting thread! I read this article and the majority of the comments on it were attacking the author of it, lol. Just thought that was interesting to read. 

Personally, I don't think I'd ever smoke pot whilst pregnant. I wouldn't advise my friends to, either, but it's a personal choice and everything is situational. It looks like a lot of women use it during pregnancy to get rid of morning sickness, but I think there's medicine your doctors can give you for that instead of smoking. Anywho - I wouldn't do it! :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Definitely not. My OH's sister smoked weed through out her pregnancy and her LO came out at a tiny 4lbs 10oz due to her smoking, she had trouble gaining weight and has obvious behavioral problems now, I have no idea what study you were reading but if those children excelled in school I doubt it had anything to do with their mothers smoking weed while pregnant :wacko:


And to make me look less biased I used to smoke weed, I did up until I found out I was pregnant, but I don't have any desire to do it now, nor would I ever do it while pregnant.


----------



## ImSoTired

I have smoked in the past but haven't recently and def would not do it whilst pregnant. I'm no expert and I'm not one to judge so to each her own.


----------



## babyylovee

[/QUOTE]
I read this article and the majority of the comments on it were attacking the author of it, lol. Just thought that was interesting to read[/QUOTE]

@DONTWORRY hahaha i dont feel like im getting attacked ! I was just curious to know what some girls thought ...and i find it funny how most ppl will be very quick to judge someone for smoking a joint but turn around and take a DRINK of liquor like seriously get real ! ....thanx for ur input tho :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I personally find drinking worse than smoking (normal cigarettes, not done much research on weed).

ETA: I think unless you are an addicted smoker it's hard to comprehend how difficult it is to quit. I smoked for 6 years prior to getting pregnant.


----------



## zlrckbdp

I have never smoked anything, nor do I think I ever will. I know I would never put anything in my body like that, so I would never do that to my baby.
But to each their own, I try not to judge :)


----------



## babyylovee

AriannasMama said:


> Definitely not. My OH's sister smoked weed through out her pregnancy and her LO came out at a tiny 4lbs 10oz due to her smoking, she had trouble gaining weight and has obvious behavioral problems now, I have no idea what study you were reading but if those children excelled in school I doubt it had anything to do with their mothers smoking weed while pregnant :wacko:

Haha Dr. Melanie Dreher maybe u should look her up ....


----------



## amygwen

I'm sorry, can you provide us with this study you are talking about, OP?

The only one I found was a study that proved a 1 month old child was more advanced than a 1 month old child not exposed to marijuana. Links please.

"Conclusions. The absence of any differences between the exposed on nonexposed groups in the early neonatal period suggest that the better scores of exposed neonates at 1 month are traceable to the cultural positioning and social and economic characteristics of mothers using marijuana that select for the use of marijuana but also promote neonatal development. "

ETA: Also, I'm not quite sure how a 1 month old could be THAT much more advanced than another child of it's age. Sounds really unrealistic and strange to me.

https://www.druglibrary.org/SCHAFFER/hemp/medical/can-babies.htm


----------



## rainbows_x

I fail to see how smoking weed would make someone excel in school. My ex was a frequent weed smoker, he was very skinny, had many allergies, always had bloodshot eyes, always had slower reactions etc. It's one of the reasons I split with him. He now has a child and I really hope he doesn't still smoke weed, especially around his child.


----------



## dontworry

> @DONTWORRY hahaha i dont feel like im getting attacked ! I was just curious to know what some girls thought ...and i find it funny how most ppl will be very quick to judge someone for smoking a joint but turn around and take a DRINK of liquor like seriously get real ! ....thanx for ur input tho :)

Oh no not you! I meant they were attacking the author of the article that you linked earlier!  I clicked on it expecting a bunch of people saying how horrible it'd be for someone to even ask such a question and yadda yadda, but instead it was a bunch of people accusing the person who wrote the article about not using real evidence to back their opinion. Just thought it was interesting!


----------



## ImSoTired

Yeah I doubt that the child exposed to pot excelled because of the pot. That probably has nothing to do with it. Genetic makeup is what makes you smart and drugs have nothing to do with it.


----------



## babyylovee

https://youtu.be/K9WorIM0RhA


----------



## babyylovee

dontworry said:


> @DONTWORRY hahaha i dont feel like im getting attacked ! I was just curious to know what some girls thought ...and i find it funny how most ppl will be very quick to judge someone for smoking a joint but turn around and take a DRINK of liquor like seriously get real ! ....thanx for ur input tho :)
> 
> Oh no not you! I meant they were attacking the author of the article that you linked earlier!  I clicked on it expecting a bunch of people saying how horrible it'd be for someone to even ask such a question and yadda yadda, but instead it was a bunch of people accusing the person who wrote the article about not using real evidence to back their opinion. Just thought it was interesting!Click to expand...

Ohhh sorry i missunderstood lol


----------



## babyylovee

https://www.babble.com/mom/health-fitness/motherhood-parents-smoke-pot-recreational-marijuana-helps/

https://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1404.html


https://patients4medicalmarijuana.w...-cannabis-use-in-pregnancy-dr-melanie-dreher/

https://patients4medicalmarijuana.w...help-pregnant-women-with-vomiting-and-nausea/


----------



## amygwen

https://www.babble.com/mom/health-fitness/motherhood-parents-smoke-pot-recreational-marijuana-helps/

That link was just a random mother who smoked marijuana and noticed it helped her be less stressed. Not any proof whatsoever that smoking marijuana during pregnancy can be beneficial to an unborn baby.

https://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/1404.html

I read this one and it states this: "These babies are doing great. It wasn't necessarily due to marijuana, but pot-smoking mothers were apparently good mothers and the marijuana didn't appear to be hurting the babies. I have said repeatedly that I am not recommending that you smoke pot to have a healthy baby, but I am saying let's not castigate women who use a mild substance during pregnancy." Which basically means that smoking marijuana doesn't hurt the unborn babies, the ones she studied anyways in Jamaica. But she also recommended not to smoke pot to have a 'healthy' baby. 

https://patients4medicalmarijuana.w...-cannabis-use-in-pregnancy-dr-melanie-dreher/

"Her team observed both the mothers who used marijuana and their infants; they reported that there were no signs of birth defects or of behavioral problems in the marijuana-exposed children either during the month after birth or even several years after."

Where's the proof that these babies who were born to mothers who smoked marijuana excelled in school? There is none.


----------



## babymomma37

Everyone is different...i dont think there has been any known facts of pot and babies with disorders...my aunt it a pot smoker and she smoked with all 3 her kids and they are fine. But personally no i would not smoke during or after


----------



## amygwen

I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just being honest. I seriously can't sit here and not tell you my honest opinion.

Smoking marijuana isn't even addictive, so why would you even NEED to do it while you are pregnant? I mean, really. Because this one doctor did a study on a few random pregnant women in Jamaica doesn't mean that anyone else who smokes marijuana while pregnant will be OK. Smoking anything whether it'd be cigarettes or marijuana can cut oxygen supply getting to the fetus, which can cause numerous different issues in an unborn baby. Also, not ALL marijuana is natural and right from the ground, some can be cut and have other drug contents in them! 

Why even take the risk for an illegal drug that isn't even addictive?

Also I'd like to add that I smoked marijuana every day, all day for about two years. When I found out I was pregnant, I did my research to see if it would be OK if I continued, I also asked my ob/gyn and I decided against doing it because there are risks.


----------



## almostXmagic

i disagree with any type of smoking during pregnancy or around babies after they are born. however if we are just speaking of pot then i would rather post facts from two different OB/GYN's than simply state my view. based on these findings id advise to stay well clear of pot during pregnancy.

the first is from a male OB/gyn: DR Andrew Weil, M.D.
"*studies suggested that babies born to women who used marijuana during pregnancy display altered responses to visual stimulation, increased tremors, and a high pitched cry, which may indicate problems with nervous system development. During pre- and early school years, youngsters exposed to marijuana during pregnancy have been reported to have more behavioral problems and difficulties with sustained attention and memory than other children.*" 

the second is by a female OB/GYN: Christine Litwin-Sanguinetti, MD
"*Marijuana use can reduce fertility in both men and women, making it difficult to conceive. If you are pregnant, you need to know that marijuana crosses the placenta and can affect your baby.
Smoking Marijuana during pregnancy has been linked to low birth weights in babies and withdrawal-like symptoms including excessive crying, tremors, hyperemesis (severe and chronic vomiting). Some studies, though not all, show that women who use marijuana even as infrequently as once a month throughout pregnancy are more likely to gain inadequate weight, to have dangerously rapid labor, prolonged or arrested labor, or a cesarean section. They are also more likely to have a baby that needs resuscitation after delivery.
Maternal marijuana use may also damage genes, possibly resulting in birth defects or cancer as well as lead to an increased risk of attention disorders and learning problems later in life. Marijuana has also been shown to adversely affect placental function and the fetal endocrine system, potentially interfering with the successful completion of pregnancy*."(basically it can cause the placenta to not work right resulting in miscarriage or still-birth)

ETA: my OH has an uncle who was adopted as a baby. his birth mother smoked pot her entire pregnancy and im not sure what he was like as a baby but i do know that now as an adult he does suffer from learning disabilities and attention trouble. ill admit i dont actually know if its from the pot but my OH's grandmother (uncles adoptive mother) has always said he has shown disabilities and was a chronic crier as a baby. she is convinced they come from the pot smoking his birth mother did. anyways all that to say id never chance it.


----------



## Ramen

babyylovee said:


> veganmama said:
> 
> 
> OH lol. no it wasnt sarcasm i thought herb smoking meant like smoking mint, basil, rosemary leaves LOLLLLLL my badd
> 
> on that note though i think it would be horrible to smoke weed during or after pregnancy
> 
> I was reading a lot of women found themselves over coming post pardom depression and relating to their kids more im just a lil bothered when i see girls that already have a belly and smoking like a chimney ahh i hate sounding like im judging "/Click to expand...

That's not true. I grew up with a manic depressive who was addicted to weed(They're 9 years sober now) It certainly did not help their depression. All you have to do is punch "marijuana" and "depression" into google and you'll find all the studies on how it actually worsens depression and other mental health problem. It may calm the nerves of someone without ppd, but I would never recommend someone with a chemical imbalance like ppd to smoke marijuana.


----------



## AirForceWife7

I don't think it's responsible IMO. There's risks in doing it & I would never want to put my child at risk for something I could easily prevent. Let alone a lifestyle choice.

I don't want to ridicule anyone & surely won't, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## KiwiMOM

personally I wouldn't chance it.. I smoked maybe twice in early pregnancy before I knew and I felt very guilty.. I gave the rest of my weed away a few days after I found out just to get it out of the house. Everyone has a "my friends cousins dog walker smoked yay amount and her baby was fine/not fine" story and I think everyone's different and I wouldn't chance it at all.

I feel more guilty though about eating half a batch of (legal) synthetic cannabis hash cookies with my friend around 3 weeks into my pregnancy because there won't be any research on the effect of that particular combination of chemicals on pregnancy. Fortunately everything has been perfect in my scans! 

I feel like most people are being respectful about the subject so far, especially the OP who could get very defensive towards people disagreeing with stuff that has been said quite easily.. but there are a couple people who are getting a bit attacking with their posts and I'd hate to see this thread turn into an argument.. it would be nice to be able to share opinions about controversial stuff without it turning into a blood bath for once :flower:


----------



## Shaunagh

I haven't read all the posts because I'm on my phone and it takes forever on here, so I'm probably gunna end up repeating what people have said.

I personally think it is stupid and selfish.
You know you shouldn't be doing it cause you even said you'd still beat yourself up about it.
It can't possibly be good for you or baby, considering its illegal.
And yes, people do smoke it and have healthy babies, it doesn't mean its good for them. You have mothers who binge drink throughout their pregnancy and have healthy babies, but you wouldn't do that would you.
Also, waste of money. But that's not really the most important point xx


----------



## jemmie1994

i wouldnt support smoking in pregnancy of any kind, its easy enough to give up as many girls here have proved. its unceartain what the risks to the baby are and just wouldnt chance it.


----------



## beanzz

Smoking weed doesn't always help with depression, it can make it ten times worse as it stops anti-depressants from doing their job. I know a guy, he's 24 now, I used to hang around with him when I smoked weed and he is now at a point where he can't leave his house on his own because weed has made him that dependant. So it'd be the LAST thing id turn to if I was ever depressed, especially with a child!

As for my views on smoking it whilst pregnant, it is so wrong. As people have said its irresponsible and you're damaging your child's health! Like with alcohol, you sometimes don't see the affects of the abuse to your unborn baby until they've grown up so how do you know if these healthy babies ARE actually okay yet? You don't. I used to smoke weed and even take drugs, even if I hadn't been able to stop all them years ago I definitely would of stopped for my baby. 

It's the same as smoking cigarettes for me, I gave up as soon as I found out and still haven't touched a fag since. I was a heavy smoker and if I can give up something that is actually addictive, people can give up something like weed which is not addictive. You just need the will power, think of your poor child who can't choose against this, you have to be responsible and think of your bub's health. Trying not to sound like I'm attacking you, I just have really strong views on this as. I would never start up smoking anything ever again, take anything ever again or even drink alcohol whilst my child is in my care, or even around me. 

I apologise if this sounds like an attack I tried not to :haha: :flow: xx


----------



## misse04

I don't agree with it. I gave up smoking cigarettes with my first and found it really hard. But your baby has everything you have, and you wouldn't give them a joint when they're born so dont think people should do it while the babies are inside them as the baby hasn't got a choice. I also wouldn't take any drug since shes been born (having done them before i was pregnant) because I've got an example to set and wouldn't want connie or bump to grow up and think it's ok..


----------



## xxchloexx

In my opinion its horrible. Ive seen girls with huge bumps with spliffs in their hand and felt sick. Weed is Illigal in Ireland so I wouldnt be doing it anyways ... Never smoked it. Told my boyfriend I would end it with him if he smoked it. Dont like what it does to people, Ive had conversations with people when their stoned and i feel like walkiing away.. When we are pregnant we have to do the best for our baby so do not understand why anyone would put drugs in their system not knowing fully the effects it could have on our babies.. I couldnt live with myself. As for doing it after baby is born. Well thats another story I would never do it because i would rather spend the money on my baby than on drugs... and i would never want my child to know i was promoting doing something illegal. Thats what I think but everyone to their own.


----------



## snowfia

I don't agree with it anyway, let alone in pregnancy. I asked OH to stop (he used to once every so often with his mates) because I don't want someone who does drugs, even if it wasn't a regular thing to be around LO. 
I don't think mothers or mothers to be should. There's risk as it's a drug and just because some people have smoked it through pregnancy doesn't mean it's the same for everyone.
And after LO's born, you're the person LO looks up to most so I personally think you need to just set a good example.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I think it's disgusting.......

Smoking ANYTHING during pregnancy can cause Premature labour, low birth weight, Glue ear, Club foot... I could go on and on!!

I think anyone who chooses to smoke during pregnancy.. If ANYTHING were to be wrong with their baby, then they only have themselves to blame :thumbup:

If you abide by the guidelines given you by your doctor regarding any substances (alcohol, smoking, caffiene etc) ... Then atleast if god forbid theere was anything wrong with your LO, you could hold your hands up and say 'I wasnt to blame for this'....

Anyone (UK I'm not sure about US etc..) Who is smoking during pregnancy should be ashamed! .. SureStart Childrens Centre's give out FREE quit smoking help in the form of councilling and medication (patches, inhilators etc) ... 
Really riles me :dohh: It's nice to see the ammount of prescriptions my mum writes a week to girls who want to give up though :thumbup:

:flow:


----------



## Elizax

Nade..Tadpole said:


> *Anyone (UK I'm not sure about US etc..) Who is smoking during pregnancy should be ashamed!* .. SureStart Childrens Centre's give out FREE quit smoking help in the form of councilling and medication (patches, inhilators etc) ...
> Really riles me :dohh: It's nice to see the ammount of prescriptions my mum writes a week to girls who want to give up though :thumbup:
> 
> :flow:

Woah now let's not make it personal, I smoked for 5 years before falling pregnant and smoked through the first trimester of my pregnancy.
Yes I had help quitting with sure start but it's not fair to say we should be ashamed, addictions are hard to break.
I'm not trying to start an argument but just word things more carefully, it really upset me when I read that part :flow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I mean if you smoke through the whole of your pregnancy with NO intention of trying to give up..
I smoked before I go pregnant with Elsie.. And smoked with in the first few weeks cause I didnt know I was pregnant..
But if I were to persist smoking knowing the risks it would have to my baby.. like club foot and glue ear which can be extremely painful.. I would be really ashamed of myself...

If I saw a girl with a bump and a cigarette or spliff in her mouth I would tell her she should be ashamed and then reel off the things she could potentially be doing to her baby..

Wasnt personal. It was a generalisation.. And my opinion. It wasnt aimed at anyone inparticular.. esp not you as you gave up, as did I.. Prime examples it can be done :thumbup:

:flow:


----------



## trinaestella

Btw wen i say my mum smoked during pregnancy with me i meant my biological mum, she was a drug addict. As for people who smoke during pregnancy but are trying to quit i dont look down on them cos i know its harder to quit for some, and i know they are trying and getting support from the midwives. A childs health is so important though and as much as i still crave a fag i cant do it to my le-le.


----------



## Kaisma

IMO any kind of smoking during pregnancy is horrible and disgusting. 

It's only 9 months. It's about giving your baby healthy start of the life. If you choose smoking, you just put your baby in huge risk.
I see smoking during pregnancy is very selfish. It's not about you anymore, there's a life inside you. You wouldn't give a cigarette (or joint) to your little child.
I smoked before getting pregnant and it stopped right in that second I found out. 

"My friend smoked during pregnancy and her baby is fine" is not an excuse to make you smoke. Why would you do that to your baby? Sorry, but I just don't understand. There is no excuses to smoke during pregnancy.

Sorry if sounded attacking :flow: just my opinion :flow:


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

trinaestella said:


> Btw wen i say my mum smoked during pregnancy with me i meant my biological mum, she was a drug addict. As for people who smoke during pregnancy but are trying to quit i dont look down on them cos i know its harder to quit for some, and i know they are trying and getting support from the midwives. A childs health is so important though and as much as i still crave a fag i cant do it to my le-le.

Exactly. 
When I go to the pub with OH.. They smoke outside and his cousin smokes pot.. and I have to remove myself obvs.. 
But it makes me want a fag... But I know if I did I would feel so ashamed and guilty esp. when I've made the effort to give up..
I've given up and given up for life :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Elizax

Nade..Tadpole said:


> I mean if you smoke through the whole of your pregnancy with NO intention of trying to give up..
> I smoked before I go pregnant with Elsie.. And smoked with in the first few weeks cause I didnt know I was pregnant..
> But if I were to persist smoking knowing the risks it would have to my baby.. like club foot and glue ear which can be extremely painful.. I would be really ashamed of myself...
> 
> If I saw a girl with a bump and a cigarette or spliff in her mouth I would tell her she should be ashamed and then reel off the things she could potentially be doing to her baby..
> 
> Wasnt personal. It was a generalisation.. And my opinion. It wasnt aimed at anyone inparticular.. esp not you as you gave up, as did I.. Prime examples it can be done :thumbup:
> 
> :flow:

Like I said, it was just how you worded it, it came off a bit offensive.
I wouldn't go as far as to tell someone they should be ashamed because they had a split or cig in their mouth, whose to say she hasn't already tried quitting/is quitting but is finding it extremely hard.

You just have to be careful with these things, especially when you don't know a persons background :flow:


----------



## trinaestella

Nade..Tadpole said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> Btw wen i say my mum smoked during pregnancy with me i meant my biological mum, she was a drug addict. As for people who smoke during pregnancy but are trying to quit i dont look down on them cos i know its harder to quit for some, and i know they are trying and getting support from the midwives. A childs health is so important though and as much as i still crave a fag i cant do it to my le-le.
> 
> Exactly.
> When I go to the pub with OH.. They smoke outside and his cousin smokes pot.. and I have to remove myself obvs..
> But it makes me want a fag... But I know if I did I would feel so ashamed and guilty esp. when I've made the effort to give up..
> I've given up and given up for life :thumbup:
> xxClick to expand...

same i remove myself from people who smoke around me cos i feel bad, and plus it makes me want one lool:dohh: xx


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Elizax said:


> Like I said, it was just how you worded it, it came off a bit offensive.
> I wouldn't go as far as to tell someone they should be ashamed because they had a split or cig in their mouth, whose to say she hasn't already tried quitting/is quitting but is finding it extremely hard.
> 
> You just have to be careful with these things, especially when you don't know a persons background :flow:


It's my opinion and I stand by it :thumbup:
Didnt want to offend anyone here but it's a thread of people giving their opinions..
I think just knowing the harm it can do to your baby is enough of an insentive to give up.
And if I saw a for example 20wk+ girl with a cigarette or spliff in her mouth I would tell her what she could be doing to her baby and I would use the word ashamed.. 

I dont understand why someone would continually smoke through pregnancy..
Lets say they have a baby with severe club foot as a result... you then have to sit there at many hospital appointments whilst your babys lower leg and foot are stretched, cast and braced... All because you couldnt quit... I couldnt live with that.. I'd hate myself, and be extremely ashamed.
:flow:


----------



## Elizax

Nade..Tadpole said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> Like I said, it was just how you worded it, it came off a bit offensive.
> I wouldn't go as far as to tell someone they should be ashamed because they had a split or cig in their mouth, whose to say she hasn't already tried quitting/is quitting but is finding it extremely hard.
> 
> You just have to be careful with these things, especially when you don't know a persons background :flow:
> 
> 
> It's my opinion and I stand by it :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I dont understand why someone would continually smoke through pregnancy..Click to expand...

*It's my opinion and I stand by it *
I didn't say you couldn't or it was wrong it's just not fair, I know it's your opinion and I respect that but still...

*I dont understand why someone would continually smoke through pregnancy..*
Because addictions are extremely hard to break.
My aunty smoked for 25 years when she fell pregnant with my cousin. She didn't quit through her pregnancy but she tried so damn hard too, she tells me time again how guilty she felt everytime she put a cig in her mouth but she just couldn't stop because her addiction was that bad :flow:

I'll stop now cause this is probably going to turn into something stupid and I don't mean it too, I just jumped the gun when I read what you first written :dohh:


----------



## xxchloexx

A girl i know smoked when she was pregnant...I asked her what are you going to do when the baby is here will you smoke around the baby??
She said no way! I would never smoke around the baby...
So I said.. "Why are you smoking now then..its as bad as blowing the smoke in the babys face" 
She gave up soon after..
I think girls smoking weed looks horrible , and doing it when pregnant ,,well i wont even go there.
But anyone that falls pregnant, that baby didnt ask to be at risk with your smoke so if your responsible enough to be pregnant then be responsible enough to give up smoking so it does not harm your unborn child.


----------



## AriannasMama

babyylovee said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Definitely not. My OH's sister smoked weed through out her pregnancy and her LO came out at a tiny 4lbs 10oz due to her smoking, she had trouble gaining weight and has obvious behavioral problems now, I have no idea what study you were reading but if those children excelled in school I doubt it had anything to do with their mothers smoking weed while pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Haha Dr. Melanie Dreher maybe u should look her up ....Click to expand...

Don't think I need to look it up when I can see first had the effects on a child whose mother smoked weed while pregnant. 

But for your sake, I see no current studies, medicine and science is always changing, so unless there is a current study, I won't believe that its OK for people to smoke weed while pregnant.


----------



## trinaestella

babyylovee said:


> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> I have been offered weed by a friend whilst pregnant, she said that in Jamaica its ok to smoke weed whilst pregnant
> 
> Yesss i was reading a study done in jamaica women who are pregnant smoke up 5 spliffs(joints) a day and there spliffs contain as much weed as a blunt if not more and there kids were fine with no learning problems and some excelled in school and were more advanced but (not saying the weed made them excel lol ) im still not sure what ill do after birth BUT I KNOW THE SMELL OF IT SICKENS ME WHENEVER OH COMES AROUND ME AFTER SMOKING "/Click to expand...

yep, but not making any excuses im just gonna say that in jamaica the herbs are much more different than the ones you get in the UK not sure about the US though, i know that in the UK you get a lot more than just weed in it sometimes you get dog sh*t:wacko:


----------



## farrah

You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh I know for sure that most of the pot in the US (besides that which someone grows themselves) Is pretty crappy and not at all pure. I know people who have bought pot that had other things in it. I wouldn't trust it at all. Like I said before i wouldn't smoke it when pregnant anyway.


----------



## babyylovee

trinaestella said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinaestella said:
> 
> 
> I have been offered weed by a friend whilst pregnant, she said that in Jamaica its ok to smoke weed whilst pregnant
> 
> Yesss i was reading a study done in jamaica women who are pregnant smoke up 5 spliffs(joints) a day and there spliffs contain as much weed as a blunt if not more and there kids were fine with no learning problems and some excelled in school and were more advanced but (not saying the weed made them excel lol ) im still not sure what ill do after birth BUT I KNOW THE SMELL OF IT SICKENS ME WHENEVER OH COMES AROUND ME AFTER SMOKING "/Click to expand...
> 
> yep, but not making any excuses im just gonna say that in jamaica the herbs are much more different than the ones you get in the UK not sure about the US though, i know that in the UK you get a lot more than just weed in it sometimes you get dog sh*t:wacko:Click to expand...

 lmaoo @ dog shit ...im in the us and for everyone who obviously didnt read my or iginal post ...i DID SAY I USED TO SMOKE BEFORE I GOT THAT BFP SO CALM DOWN !haha


----------



## x__amour

Think of it this way;

What will you benefit or gain from smoking anything whilst pregnant? You're cutting off oxygen to your baby.

I haven't or will ever smoke and don't judge anyone for smoking. But at least wait until after you've had your baby. You wouldn't smoke and blow it into your child's face, would you? That's essentially what you're doing while pregnant.


----------



## babyylovee

farrah said:


> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?

Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!


----------



## vaniilla

I think, its an illegal drug and those doing it should be prosecuted accordingly and gets a lovely fine :flower: I think illegal drug taking is pathetic and disgusting, if you don't want people to judge - don't break the law its pretty simple its not a case of judging someone, you are braking the law so you're doing something wrong what anyone thinks doesn't matter at all. I'm not going to say anymore because I don't want to "offend" anyone.


----------



## vaniilla

babyylovee said:


> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...

responsible adults don't break the law :thumbup:


----------



## keepontrying

Ok all opinions were welcomed so get ready to hear one that does not mince its words.

I think that anyone who smokes weed whilst pregnant is a c**t! In fat I have very very strong opinions about women that smoke cigarretes whilst pregnant too.

Would you feed your baby hash cakes to calm them? Despite a small amount of studies to suggest it is not harmful there are a shed load to prove it is. We already know smoking is bad, so why even add yet more chemicals from skunk etc into the tobacco?

Smoking weed does have a relaxing effect in the short term however it also has profound long term effets that are directly opposite to this!

Do what you like away from your children, but whilst pregnant and around them people should ne selfless enough to put their child first. Its teh same as anything really isnt it - you should want the best for your child, you should show them the best healthiest and stable life.... its about direction and leading by example.

Well thats my opinion in a nut shell.

Note: when I am statingas 'you should put yoru child first' im not referring to the OP who is asking opinions. x


----------



## trinaestella

babyylovee said:


> lmaoo @ dog shit ...im in the us and for everyone who obviously didnt read my or iginal post ...i DID SAY I USED TO SMOKE BEFORE I GOT THAT BFP SO CALM DOWN !haha

:rofl: yeah and same here.. incase anyone gets it twisted


----------



## Amber4

x__amour said:


> Think of it this way;
> 
> *What will you benefit or gain from smoking* anything whilst pregnant? ]You're cutting off oxygen to your baby.
> 
> I haven't or will ever smoke and don't judge anyone for smoking. But at least wait until after you've had your baby. You wouldn't smoke and blow it into your child's face, would you? That's essentially what you're doing while pregnant.

I agree with everything you said. ^^
 
The bit I put in bold I'd ask to anyone who smokes, pregnant or not. :shrug:

I have never smoked, and I tell people who smoke they are paying to kill themselves. So all I say is imagine what it's doing to a poor baby ... that doesn't even have a choice!


----------



## babyylovee

amygwen said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just being honest. I seriously can't sit here and not tell you my honest opinion.
> 
> Smoking marijuana isn't even addictive, so why would you even NEED to do it while you are pregnant? I mean, really. Because this one doctor did a study on a few random pregnant women in Jamaica doesn't mean that anyone else who smokes marijuana while pregnant will be OK. Smoking anything whether it'd be cigarettes or marijuana can cut oxygen supply getting to the fetus, which can cause numerous different issues in an unborn baby. Also, not ALL marijuana is natural and right from the ground, some can be cut and have other drug contents in them!
> 
> Why even take the risk for an illegal drug that isn't even addictive?
> 
> Also I'd like to add that I smoked marijuana every day, all day for about two years. When I found out I was pregnant, I did my research to see if it would be OK if I continued, I also asked my ob/gyn and I decided against doing it because there are risks.

Not coming off as too much of a dickkkk lol I like that ur being honest and i did ask for everyones opinions so i knew a lot of girls wouldnt agree and i never said I NEEDED TO SMOKE TO SMOKE WEED !


----------



## Dragonfly

Smoking while pregnant IMO is wrong and smoking weed while pregnant is even more wrong.


----------



## babyylovee

trinaestella said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> lmaoo @ dog shit ...im in the us and for everyone who obviously didnt read my or iginal post ...i DID SAY I USED TO SMOKE BEFORE I GOT THAT BFP SO CALM DOWN !haha
> 
> :rofl: yeah and same here.. incase anyone gets it twistedClick to expand...

Lol yeahhh i feel like everyone is kinda just jumpin in on the post without reading what i originally postedd like wtf ! Chill !


----------



## babyylovee

vaniilla said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...
> 
> responsible adults don't break the law :thumbup:Click to expand...

 its not breaking the law if ur getting it prescribed:thumbup:


----------



## snowfia

babyylovee said:


> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...

Having a glass of wine is COMPLETELY different from smoking a joint.


----------



## Wildfire81

Marijuana can be addictive, but it is a psychological addiction. If necessary I can provide sources.


----------



## babyylovee

vaniilla said:


> I think, its an illegal drug and those doing it should be prosecuted accordingly and gets a lovely fine :flower: I think illegal drug taking is pathetic and disgusting, if you don't want people to judge - don't break the law its pretty simple its not a case of judging someone, you are braking the law so you're doing something wrong what anyone thinks doesn't matter at all. I'm not going to say anymore because I don't want to "offend" anyone.

Hahahahahahaha have u heard about this thing called medicinal marijuana ...and digusting really?! Haah i kind of find it veryyyy FUNNY when women who are sitting thre judging other women for smoking a joint filled with natural herbs (depending where u get it) and turn around and take a shot of liquor or smoke a cig around there kids like come on were in 2011 times have changed and whether u guys like it or not liquor is a DRUG and causes way more deaths than marijuana


----------



## babyylovee

snowfia said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Having a glass of wine is COMPLETELY different from smoking a joint.Click to expand...

How so? Because marijuana is illegal in some places ?


----------



## newmommy23

I wouldn't while pregnant, no way no how. However, I occasionally do now, obv. not around my daughter. I'm no longer breastfeeding, and I have a medicinal prescription, so to me it's ok.


----------



## newmommy23

Amber4 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Think of it this way;
> 
> *What will you benefit or gain from smoking* anything whilst pregnant? ]You're cutting off oxygen to your baby.
> 
> I haven't or will ever smoke and don't judge anyone for smoking. But at least wait until after you've had your baby. You wouldn't smoke and blow it into your child's face, would you? That's essentially what you're doing while pregnant.
> 
> I agree with everything you said. ^^
> 
> The bit I put in bold I'd ask to anyone who smokes, pregnant or not. :shrug:
> 
> I have never smoked, and I tell people who smoke they are paying to kill themselves. So all I say is imagine what it's doing to a poor baby ... that doesn't even have a choice!Click to expand...

I have a severe mental disorder, and I have a prescription for marijuana for it. It's much less side effect causing then a lot of hard anti-psychotics that are normally prescribed. It does have some uses. :flower: That being said I don't use it a lot, or even "often" and never around my daughter. And I never would while pregnant.


----------



## vaniilla

babyylovee said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I think, its an illegal drug and those doing it should be prosecuted accordingly and gets a lovely fine :flower: I think illegal drug taking is pathetic and disgusting, if you don't want people to judge - don't break the law its pretty simple its not a case of judging someone, you are braking the law so you're doing something wrong what anyone thinks doesn't matter at all. I'm not going to say anymore because I don't want to "offend" anyone.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha have u heard about this thing called medicinal marijuana ...and digusting really?! Haah i kind of find it veryyyy FUNNY when women who are sitting thre judging other women for smoking a joint filled with natural herbs (depending where u get it) and turn around and take a shot of liquor or smoke a cig around there kids like come on were in 2011 times have changed and whether u guys like it or not liquor is a DRUG and causes way more deaths than marijuanaClick to expand...

 I don't smoke or drink, and your post .... just :rofl: I won't waste my breath, don't ask for opinions if you can't take it :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

Just because it's illegal doesn't make it disgusting. If it were legal people would do it just like they come home and have a drink. And there would be laws about being high in public etc. If it were legal I would prob smoke it on occasion. I do believe that pregnant women should not smoke it and children shouldn't be exposed to it.


----------



## Amber4

Newmommy23 - If you have been prescribed that, and it has less side affects then I can see why you would use it. Sorry you felt you had to defend yourself. :flow: In my original post I was actually referring to smoking cigarettes (As I can't see them being prescribed. Correct me if I'm wrong though)


----------



## newmommy23

Amber4 said:


> Newmommy23 - If you have been prescribed that, and it has less side affects then I can see why you would use it. Sorry you felt you had to defend yourself. :flow: In my original post I was actually referring to smoking cigarettes (As I can't see them being prescribed. Correct me if I'm wrong though)

Ah no, it's ok, just letting people know that there are some uses besides just recreational! It's very helpful to me and I hated the effects of anti-psychotics, made everything worse!
And yeah, cigarettes are very harmful, they have tar in them don't they?! Definitely agree with that. :)


----------



## babyylovee

vaniilla said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I think, its an illegal drug and those doing it should be prosecuted accordingly and gets a lovely fine :flower: I think illegal drug taking is pathetic and disgusting, if you don't want people to judge - don't break the law its pretty simple its not a case of judging someone, you are braking the law so you're doing something wrong what anyone thinks doesn't matter at all. I'm not going to say anymore because I don't want to "offend" anyone.
> 
> Hahahahahahaha have u heard about this thing called medicinal marijuana ...and digusting really?! Haah i kind of find it veryyyy FUNNY when women who are sitting thre judging other women for smoking a joint filled with natural herbs (depending where u get it) and turn around and take a shot of liquor or smoke a cig around there kids like come on were in 2011 times have changed and whether u guys like it or not liquor is a DRUG and causes way more deaths than marijuanaClick to expand...
> 
> I don't smoke or drink, and your post .... just :rofl: I won't waste my breath, don't ask for opinions if you can't take it :thumbup:Click to expand...

 i think ive been taking everyones oponion very well actually :thumbup: i havent taken anything any of the girls have said to heart cuz were all in diff places and have diff. backgrounds and i think u came off a lil judgemental


----------



## snowfia

babyylovee said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Having a glass of wine is COMPLETELY different from smoking a joint.Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Because marijuana is illegal in some places ?Click to expand...

When pregnant marijuana reduces oxygen to the baby, and yes, because it's illegal in some places. It's illegal for a reason and smoking it whilst pregnant is just selfish. One glass of wine on occasion has been proven to be perfectly safe. 
One glass of wine etc is also safe when nursing. 
Smoking an illegal drug when you have a baby is just irresponsible IMO.


----------



## newmommy23

snowfia said:


> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Having a glass of wine is COMPLETELY different from smoking a joint.Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Because marijuana is illegal in some places ?Click to expand...
> 
> When pregnant marijuana reduces oxygen to the baby, and yes, because it's illegal in some places. It's illegal for a reason and smoking it whilst pregnant is just selfish. One glass of wine on occasion has been proven to be perfectly safe.
> One glass of wine etc is also safe when nursing.
> Smoking an illegal drug when you have a baby is just irresponsible IMO.Click to expand...

I do not disagree with your main point, but I don't think it's irresponsible of me to use medicinal marijuana instead of lithium to treat my disease. As someone who has been on anti-psychotics, I can tell you that it would be irresponsible to parent when you can hardly even think and you feel like a zombie....I understand that you feel the way you do, and as a general rule I do agree with you, but I don't think it makes someone irresponsible to smoke away from their children, once they're in bed. I mean, I don't think people need to get stoned either. I never do....but to me it's better than being so medicated I can't hardly talk. And the reality of anti-psychotic medications is that they have HORRIBLE side effects. All marijuana does is occasionally make me more hungry than I would be.


----------



## snowfia

newmommy23 said:


> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowfia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyylovee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> farrah said:
> 
> 
> You know they usually drug test you and the baby, esp. if you are young. I know they did to me. Smokin may be the best relase but just so not worth loosing your baby over. But I am deff, a smokin mom. Every night after the house is clean and my son is sound asleep, I smoke before I go to bed. I personally dont see anything wrong with doing it, as long as its known that there is a time and place for everything. It is still smoke and any kind of smoke can not be good for your baby. You know?
> 
> Yess i def. Agree i dont see a problem with it if your taking care of business and decide to eat a brownie or smoke a joint on ur porch or your back yard when ur child is already alseep (unless ur nursing) i mean thousands of woman do it responsibly and whats the difference between having a cup of wine and smoking a joint ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Having a glass of wine is COMPLETELY different from smoking a joint.Click to expand...
> 
> How so? Because marijuana is illegal in some places ?Click to expand...
> 
> When pregnant marijuana reduces oxygen to the baby, and yes, because it's illegal in some places. It's illegal for a reason and smoking it whilst pregnant is just selfish. One glass of wine on occasion has been proven to be perfectly safe.
> One glass of wine etc is also safe when nursing.
> Smoking an illegal drug when you have a baby is just irresponsible IMO.Click to expand...
> 
> I do not disagree with your main point, but I don't think it's irresponsible of me to use medicinal marijuana instead of lithium to treat my disease. As someone who has been on anti-psychotics, I can tell you that it would be irresponsible to parent when you can hardly even think and you feel like a zombie....I understand that you feel the way you do, and as a general rule I do agree with you, but I don't think it makes someone irresponsible to smoke away from their children, once they're in bed. I mean, I don't think people need to get stoned either. I never do....but to me it's better than being so medicated I can't hardly talk. And the reality of anti-psychotic medications is that they have HORRIBLE side effects. All marijuana does is occasionally make me more hungry than I would be.Click to expand...

Using it for medical reasons is different. And if that's what you think is best and if it's away from children then fair enough.
I'm mainly talking about people who use it for recreational reasons and get stoned etc. That's unnecessary.


----------



## rainbows_x

Just to back myself up a bit so people don't get the wrong idea. I DID quit smoking for a while, I definitley cut down (from 20+ to 1-5 a day) I didn't smoke from 4-15 weeks, then quit at 32 weeks due to pre-term labour (a woman was in there for the same thing and was going out for cigarettes - she was 26 weeks and it made me sick to my stomach) I started again at full term, then quit when she was born. Due to depression and anxiety I started again. We are both cutting down now to TTC and when I fall pregnant I hope to quit for good.

I feel guilty everyday I smoke, and for every cigarette, but find it bloody hard to quit.


----------



## ImSoTired

rainbows_x said:


> Just to back myself up a bit so people don't get the wrong idea. I DID quit smoking for a while, I definitley cut down (from 20+ to 1-5 a day) I didn't smoke from 4-15 weeks, then quit at 32 weeks due to pre-term labour (a woman was in there for the same thing and was going out for cigarettes - she was 26 weeks and it made me sick to my stomach) I started again at full term, then quit when she was born. Due to depression and anxiety I started again. We are both cutting down now to TTC and when I fall pregnant I hope to quit for good.
> 
> I feel guilty everyday I smoke, and for every cigarette, but find it bloody hard to quit.

I think you are a good parent because you are trying to quit for your children. I mean I don't know what kind of a parent you are besides but trying to quit smoking for your children is very good and I know it can be difficult. I quit smoking 4 years ago. Keep trying. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## beanzz

keepontrying said:


> Ok all opinions were welcomed so get ready to hear one that does not mince its words.
> 
> I think that anyone who smokes weed whilst pregnant is a c**t! In fat I have very very strong opinions about women that smoke cigarretes whilst pregnant too.
> 
> Would you feed your baby hash cakes to calm them? Despite a small amount of studies to suggest it is not harmful there are a shed load to prove it is. We already know smoking is bad, so why even add yet more chemicals from skunk etc into the tobacco?
> 
> Smoking weed does have a relaxing effect in the short term however it also has profound long term effets that are directly opposite to this!
> 
> Do what you like away from your children, but whilst pregnant and around them people should ne selfless enough to put their child first. Its teh same as anything really isnt it - you should want the best for your child, you should show them the best healthiest and stable life.... its about direction and leading by example.
> 
> Well thats my opinion in a nut shell.
> 
> Note: when I am statingas 'you should put yoru child first' im not referring to the OP who is asking opinions. x

:thumbup: couldn't agree more :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

rainbows_x said:


> Just to back myself up a bit so people don't get the wrong idea. I DID quit smoking for a while, I definitley cut down (from 20+ to 1-5 a day) I didn't smoke from 4-15 weeks, then quit at 32 weeks due to pre-term labour (a woman was in there for the same thing and was going out for cigarettes - she was 26 weeks and it made me sick to my stomach) I started again at full term, then quit when she was born. Due to depression and anxiety I started again. We are both cutting down now to TTC and when I fall pregnant I hope to quit for good.
> 
> I feel guilty everyday I smoke, and for every cigarette, but find it bloody hard to quit.

I'm going through something similar. Unfortunately cigarettes had been a self-medication for my depression/anxiety so I know what you mean and I can sympathize. Good luck quitting.


----------



## trinaestella

rainbows_x said:


> Just to back myself up a bit so people don't get the wrong idea. I DID quit smoking for a while, I definitley cut down (from 20+ to 1-5 a day) I didn't smoke from 4-15 weeks, then quit at 32 weeks due to pre-term labour (a woman was in there for the same thing and was going out for cigarettes - she was 26 weeks and it made me sick to my stomach) I started again at full term, then quit when she was born. Due to depression and anxiety I started again. We are both cutting down now to TTC and when I fall pregnant I hope to quit for good.
> 
> I feel guilty everyday I smoke, and for every cigarette, but find it bloody hard to quit.

Well done for trying and you can do it, ive quit the moment i found i was expecting but its been bloody hard, ive literally been suffering from stress and anxiety, moment i found dad was dying i had an anxiety attack i so needed a fag but not so much now, its been hard though and i completely know how you feel x


----------



## Srrme

I don't smoke, and I personally never would. I don't agree with women abusing any kind of substance (cigarettes, marijuana, alcohol, etc.) during pregnancy. If they want to do it before or afterward, that's their decision (as long as it's not around baby). :shrug:

My sister smoked during her pregnancy, and her baby ended up in the Neonatal Intensive Care Unit because she couldn't breath properly. I don't know if her smoking caused it, but it very well could have. :nope:


----------



## bbyno1

I don't agree with smoking at all during pregnancy.
Maybe because i have never been a smoker?And hate it! Im dunno..
At the end of the day,the way i see it is..Your pregnant for 9 months.
It's not that long. Something that can harm your baby is worth giving up.

I know alot easier said than done,sometimes. People who have smoked for 20 years+ etc but at least give it your ultimate best. After 9 months smoke again if need be (not around baby) 

When it comes to weed..I say only have some once baby is down for the night.
My OH used to smoke it in the earlier days of Aliyah. He used to mong out. I told him he would not be allowed to even pick Aliyah up. His not going to be 100% spot on. His reactions arnt going to be as fast.I just didn't trust it.


----------



## prayingforkid

While I wouldnt support the idea of smoking weed during pregnancy, I would never judge anyone who does because I don't know their situation. As for cigarettes, I was a heavy smoker before pregnancy and yes, right after I give birth guess what I am doing? Yup, having a cigarette. No I am not breastfeeding. I dont think its right to smoke during pregnancy at all, but Ill be damned if I judge someone for doing it.


----------



## 10.11.12

I personally don't smoke pot but my SIL had severe morning sickness (like throwing up all day every day) and tried pot because it's supposed to help and her daughter is a normal, healthy, happy 2 year old.


----------



## samisshort

I don't think I would ever smoke pot during pregnancy. Although I did once about a week before I found out I was pregnant. I felt a little guilty, but nah, it doesn't bother me. My son is perfectly healthy.

But if someone else is doing it, I will not judge them. I don't know their situation.

And as for cigarettes, another thing I will not judge them about. Quitting can be extremely hard. I was a cigarette smoker before I found out I was pregnant, but thankfully the smell of cigarettes help me quit! Will I pick up the habit again? I hope not! I plan to breastfeed so if I do pick up the habit, I won't start until way after breastfeeding.


----------



## babymomma37

Oh and just gonna throw this out there...
In the US here recently the weed/pot has been laced with EMBALMING FLUID (preservatives, sanitising and disinfectant agents and additives used in modern embalming to temporarily prevent decomposition and restore a natural appearance for viewing a body after death; in other words the fluid put in ones dead body to keep from decaying so you can have a funeral) You never know whats in the drugs you buy. Now a days everything is laced or has some kind of chemical in them, its not safe cause you never know!


----------



## beanzz

^agree with person above.

& going back to cigarettes, personally I won't even be going back to smoking after pregnancy. If you can go 9 months without a cigarette you can stay away from them for good...


----------



## prayingforkid

^ agreed. But I dont want to stay away for good :) haha


----------



## MaybeP

My doctor actually asked if I was interested in THC pills for my morning sickness when it persisted past 14 weeks and when I said I wouldn't even think about it she said Okay, just wanted to let you know its a viable option. 

I think doctors are much more open to it in Canada though. But yeah, I think its just the act of smoking ANYTHING at all that is an issue. If someone were to bake me some THC brownies I can honestly say I would have no trouble in accepting them, even though I'm pregnant. I havent smoked anything since about a week after I got my BFP though.

Also in regards to all these studies - majority of the ones that have been done, besides Dr Melanie Dreher, have not had the pregnant woman just smoking marijuana, they are also smoking cigarettes and doing much more harmful drugs because they ASSUME if theyre smoking marijuana then theyre doing other things.


----------



## MaybeP

I also wanted to add this for anyone who is reading this thread and is smoking weed OR plans on smoking weed once they have their LO and breastfeeding

My doctor told me this because she is aware I was a pretty regular pot smoker before getting pregnant but weed can actually diminish your milk!!!! So if you're planning on smoking weed after, make sure you wait until after you're done breastfeeding as well or you will have some serious troubles with it


----------



## lucythehamste

My sister is pregnant with her 4th child and has smoked pot since early teens. She smoked with all 4 children. She had all of them naturally, with no epidural. With the second one she felt contractions, got on the city bus to the hospital, and had her not too long after. With the last one the doctor told her to stop pushing and she just popped him out. She told me it felt more like an orgasm than it did like most women describe it. Anyways, most of her children had low birth weight highest at 6 pounds 2 oz. I would never smoke, but that's a life style choice for me.


----------

